# Rolled Bandages



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I need your help HT!

I'm starting my first crochet project. I want to crochet my own rolled bandages so I won't rely on big box stores for medical supplies. 

The Good News: My day program agreed to teach me how to crochet rolled bandages. 

The Bad News: My day program don't have wool nor any resources to make rolled bandages because most of their craft room stuff is all donated by the clients' families. I don't know what yarn should I choose so I ask my dad to get it.

What yarn should I get to make this? Home Made "ACE" Bandages


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Material specifications: No. 10 knit Cro-sheen, 100% mercerized cotton in white, cream or ecru


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

When you find good instructions like that, I have to read the instructions a couple of times to get all the details straight. The thread information was on the website. 

Be sure you get the correct size crochet hooks.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Material specifications: No. 10 knit Cro-sheen, 100% mercerized cotton in white, cream or ecru


I can only find it on Ebay. My dad prefers to buy Everything from Amazon. What yarn should I ask him to get from Amazon?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> When you find good instructions like that, I have to read the instructions a couple of times to get all the details straight. The thread information was on the website.
> 
> Be sure you get the correct size crochet hooks.


The problem is I can only find it on Ebay. My dad prefers to buy Everything from Amazon. What yarn should I ask him to get from Amazon?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 110912


That's just what I need. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 110912


My day program wants me to get wool for the project. What wool yarn should I ask my dad to get from Amazon?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wool isn’t the correct fiber. Period.

Show them the information on the instructions.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG make something useful! Make hats for people with cancer and premature babies. And actually follow through and send them to your local hospitals.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Forcast said:


> OMG make something useful! Make hats for people with cancer and premature babies. And actually follow through and send them to your local hospitals.


Rolled bandages are perfectly useful.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Jerryberry said:


> Rolled bandages are perfectly useful.


They are indeed. But they're for emergencies and stored for most of the time (hopefully always). I think what Forcast meant was a making 10 bandages will ideally be untouched for years (I've never had to use rolled bandages in my 37 years) or making 10 hats will help 10 babies or people right off the bat.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Jerryberry said:


> Rolled bandages are perfectly useful.


No they are not. A waste of time and your fathers money. People need to tell you its stupid.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

She is stating its for her own use! That makes it well worth her time. She didn't say whe was donating them. People wonder why I knit my own socks, hats and scarves....well I have one reason folks don't know. I have bad feet with bunions...about to get surgery. I had to knit my socks wide enough and custom to allow for less pain. If she wants to knit her own rolled bandages? Good for her!! Its like we knit wash cloths, and other things...surely we can buy them...but she wants to make her bandages...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Forcast said:


> No they are not. A waste of time and your fathers money. People need to tell you its stupid.


Its not any more stupid than me making washcloths or knitting my own socks...other things I can buy cheap but what I make lasts a very long time! If its for her own use and she enjoys making them? How is that stupid and why should people judge others to tell them that? She picked a project to learn a craft! That is always smart in my book! Then perhaps she can crochet other items once she learns? I know lots of people that learn at first by making pot holders. I encourage anyone learning to make something they want! Its also quite inexpensive to buy the supplies.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Forcast said:


> OMG make something useful! Make hats for people with cancer and premature babies. And actually follow through and send them to your local hospitals.


She is just learning right now to make her first project for HERSELF. A rolled bandage is an excellent project to learn stitches, tension and to get good enough to make HATS and other projects! Once she learns how to crochet this project, she can then try other projects like hats etc...this is his first project!! She never said She was donating bandages..She wants to make a simple project for herself! Think about learning something for the first time...you pick something simple...she chose something she wanted! Its to learn a craft not to donate her very first project. I am sure she wants to learn to crochet well enough and then she just might with the right encouragement.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jerryberry said:


> Rolled bandages are perfectly useful.


Exactly because you have chosen something you want to use! We use rolled bandages alot here!! So much for storing them.... Its a great first project to learn your basic stitches and practice tension. I did indeed read these are for your use and not being donated...not sure why the comments about hats etc... My first projects were pot holders...LOL Now I can make everything including lace! I also knit everything I want. It has helped my feet alot to make custom socks and I am about to have a really involved foot surgery involving tendons, bone spurs, bunions joint repair...I will be out of regular walking for months! Yes I will be making all kinds of projects while I am down for the count!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It takes a while to get the stitches and sizing right. A person needs to practice on something. If they want to make their own bandages, good for them. 

I could buy a comforter for much less than the cost of the yarn to crochet one. But I like crocheting. It relaxes me and gives me something constructive to do on cold winter evenings. Many times when hubby and I were working second shift, I would fall asleep under my project.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

altair said:


> They are indeed. But they're for emergencies and stored for most of the time (hopefully always). I think what Forcast meant was a making 10 bandages will ideally be untouched for years (I've never had to use rolled bandages in my 37 years) or making 10 hats will help 10 babies or people right off the bat.


Since she is trying to learn his first project, a rolled bandage will teach her basic stitches and tension. At some point she will be ready to make projects like hats. I don't know others that started with hats and I started with pot holders myself. Once I got things even, then I made everything I can. Now I spin wool, crochet and knit...so much! It started with a simple pot holder to learn. We use rolled bandages a lot out here! Its nice to make things that are there when you need them. Forecast is going pretty strong by saying its stupid! WE are to encourage others not judge their projects.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Her. She. Jerry is female.

Anyone who jumps into one of these threads and makes disparaging comments without knowing more about the situation is revealing his/her miniscule level of compassion.

Jerry is exploring MANY options of homesteading tasks. She is restricted by the fact that she resides in a group home with A LOT OF RULES.

We are helping Jerry navigate her interests and figure out what is within her skill set in the current location.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I did not know you can buy yarn from Dollar Tree (well, $1.25 Tree). I looked online and they carry a good variety of cotton yarn but you have to buy a case of 12. 

If I didn't have so much yarn already, I would be so tempted to do some shopping.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Her. She. Jerry is female.
> 
> Anyone who jumps into one of these threads and makes disparaging comments without knowing more about the situation is revealing his/her miniscule level of compassion.
> 
> ...


Thank you Alice! I changed the gender in my responses. I have put a mandatory requirement on our forum I want all to read. Its quite simple and will avoid comments like what was said.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Where?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Where?


Its posted on the top of the Fiber Forum.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Forcast said:


> No they are not. A waste of time and your fathers money. People need to tell you its stupid.





Forcast said:


> OMG make something useful! Make hats for people with cancer and premature babies. And actually follow through and send them to your local hospitals.


I'm not sure when you decided it was your life's mission to insult, verbally abuse and diminish a person with disabilities but I strongly suggest you read the rules posted at the top of the forum because you're violating several. 

Nobody is forcing you to read Jerry's posts and there is no need to insult someone who is trying to learn some new skills, nor is it your right to try and drive her away from a group of people she feels comfortable with.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

romysbaskets said:


> Since she is trying to learn his first project, a rolled bandage will teach her basic stitches and tension. At some point she will be ready to make projects like hats. I don't know others that started with hats and I started with pot holders myself. Once I got things even, then I made everything I can. Now I spin wool, crochet and knit...so much! It started with a simple pot holder to learn. We use rolled bandages a lot out here! Its nice to make things that are there when you need them. Forecast is going pretty strong by saying its stupid! WE are to encourage others not judge their projects.


I'm probably the only person that started knitting socks as my first projects and the learning curve was steep. 

Rather than take a knitting course that was offered within blocks of my office, I mimicked what I thought I saw my grandmother teach me and long after I'd established my own habits, I learned that my style of knitting is called mirror image knitting and it's made it almost impossible to read patterns so I continue to knit basic socks based on a math formula that only makes sense to me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jerry wants to learn how to do a lot of things and I commend her for that.
We should be helpful when we can and just move on if we can't.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

wr said:


> I'm probably the only person that started knitting socks as my first projects and the learning curve was steep.
> 
> Rather than take a knitting course that was offered within blocks of my office, I mimicked what I thought I saw my grandmother teach me and long after I'd established my own habits, I learned that my style of knitting is called mirror image knitting and it's made it almost impossible to read patterns so I continue to knit basic socks based on a math formula that only makes sense to me.


You likely are the only person I have heard of that did that WR!! When I first tried to knit socks with 4 point needles I was frustrated...I had no one in my family that knit. It felt clumsy in my hands and I had been spinning fleece into roving into yarn for years! I had been crocheting socks. So it took me three tries and then I knit my first socks which were knee high alpaca from my own alpaca yarn I spun. A very interesting way to learn but I had knit other things first. I can follow patterns but prefer to either see a video for pointers or make up my own patterns now. I can see a crocheted item and I know how to make it...I have never enjoyed written patterns but I can do them. Youtube has been great for more complicated knitting projects. I like to see and then it clicks in. I think its wonderful that Jerry wants to knit bandages..I think its a great first project and will teach her the basic stitches and tension.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

romysbaskets said:


> You likely are the only person I have heard of that did that WR!! When I first tried to knit socks with 4 point needles I was frustrated...I had no one in my family that knit. It felt clumsy in my hands and I had been spinning fleece into roving into yarn for years! I had been crocheting socks. So it took me three tries and then I knit my first socks which were knee high alpaca from my own alpaca yarn I spun. A very interesting way to learn but I had knit other things first. I can follow patterns but prefer to either see a video for pointers or make up my own patterns now. I can see a crocheted item and I know how to make it...I have never enjoyed written patterns but I can do them. Youtube has been great for more complicated knitting projects. I like to see and then it clicks in. I think its wonderful that Jerry wants to knit bandages..I think its a great first project and will teach her the basic stitches and tension.


I would classify it as a hard learning curve but I had a friend with circulatory problems and they needed hand knit socks but I wasted a lot of nice yarn and I'd hate to see someone follow my path. 

She's picked a realistic first project that will help her develop useful long term skills and I feel the cost of materials for her project are not unrealistic. If we put in in perspective, I would much rather see her family invest a bit of money in a small project like this than to her time wasted on video games.


----------

